# Vital Gear GREAT service



## patch1010 (May 3, 2010)

Hi y'all just wanted to put in a plug for Vital Gear. I had a Kaz Away rest that was given to our 4-H club that needed some parts, I e-mailed the staff at vital gear, and with in 2 days I had more than what I needed to fix the problem. I love this rest and so do several of our shooters and their parents. I just want to say thank you Ben and crew for the great service, and great equipment. They are out of Ky.
:teeth:


----------



## dante322 (May 9, 2010)

bought a used alphamax with the kazaway on it. absolutely love it! recommend it to all my friends


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Nothing is more valuable than good C.S.!
my father has the kaz. def. a great rest!


----------

